# Comparaison



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

This week, I had the chance to make 2 identical houses ( 4000 sq ft each). So i decide to do one by hand,the other one with the machines. before i say the result ,wich one do you think has been finished more quickly, and how much time Did i save! ? Must tell you that both were taped with the bte supertaper


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm gonna say machine house was faster and you saved one day labor with machines?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

By hand


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This should be good..:whistling2:

I say the hand finish,,but what home was the better finish?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

But the super taper isn't a real tool?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Checkers said:


> But the super taper isn't a real tool?


 No its not "Mr Toad",,, it just looks like one:thumbup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll guess you saved 2days with the machines?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

If you have the auto tools, why would you even do the finishing by hand?

As far as which method is faster, surely that is a rhetorical question.

With proper knowledge of the tools, the automatic tools will always prevail in both speed and quality.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> This week, I had the chance to make 2 identical houses ( 4000 sq ft each). So i decide to do one by hand,the other one with the machines. before i say the result ,wich one do you think has been finished more quickly, and how much time Did i save! ? Must tell you that both were taped with the bte supertaper


You silly silly Habs fan:whistling2:

How do we know if you have walked the rice paper without tearing it, and if you have crossed over ,TOTALLY to the dark side.

One thing I found with this trade, is never hire a guy who thinks he is a fast plus good hand taper. They say they want to learn the machines, but then they keep trying to race against the machines, instead of learning them. Their set in their ways, and their like little kids going "look at me, watch how fast I can tape by hand"

So if your still at a point where you think you can compare the two methods, then your not a machine taper yet. 

Plus 4,000 sq is minor, a machine or hand taper could both start a house on Monday, and both finish by Friday. So your both going to make the same weekly pay, but the question would be how many hours did you work to make it.

But 10,000 sq and over, that's where the machines really blow the hand taper out of the water. A good production taper will earn in one week, what a hand taper does in 3 weeks:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> You silly silly Habs fan:whistling2:
> 
> How do we know if you have walked the rice paper without tearing it, and if you have crossed over ,TOTALLY to the dark side.
> 
> ...


Agreed. You may finish the same day but you will work 8 or more hrs by hand and 3 or 4 hrs with tools daily


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''A good production taper will earn in one week, what a hand taper does in 3 weeks:yes:''


This I know first hand [finish] ..:yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Going off my own production rate, machine.


----------



## MTLtaper (Nov 19, 2011)

can't beat autotaper ,angle head, ceiling whit box and P/C sander! i did the test already ! 3 time faster !
but building MY house i would not use my box and angle head!


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*The results*

Here are the results: with machines, I save 13 hours! Since it was my last two house before Christmas, and that they were identical, I had to do this test. 
How many of you will have that chance to really compare ? So there you go ! It was fun to take the trowel back for one time ! On the trowel house , it was easier on the sanding but longer on the other coat and the angle look better but more mud on the floor !!


----------



## MTLtaper (Nov 19, 2011)

can you give the total hr in each house?



machinemud said:


> Here are the results: with machines, I save 13 hours! Since it was my last two house before Christmas, and that they were identical, I had to do this test.
> How many of you will have that chance to really compare ? So there you go ! It was fun to take the trowel back for one time ! On the trowel house , it was easier on the sanding but longer on the other coat and the angle look better but more mud on the floor !!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I think some pics would have been sweet. To compare hand vs. machine.:thumbsup:

I have and still do both but I know some machine guys that couldn't run hand mud if they had to. :whistling2:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

How much mud on each house?


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

boco said:


> How much mud on each house?


OK, I'm gonna get slammed for this...but, how much ended up on the floor in each house AND how much clean up had to be done on them at the finish. 

P.S. I'm a hand finisher wanting to learn tools....I think I'm too old though. And as stated, set in my ways. I really just can't cough up the money for tools. And are they hard to learn? 

Yes, it takes me a day or two longer. And around here, faster is what they want. I've still got several GC who keep me really busy, but I know that I could have even more work if I used tools. 

Anybody willing to give me a set of used tools so I to could learn the magic? lol.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

eastex1963 said:


> OK, I'm gonna get slammed for this...but, how much ended up on the floor in each house AND how much clean up had to be done on them at the finish.
> 
> P.S. I'm a hand finisher wanting to learn tools....I think I'm too old though. And as stated, set in my ways. I really just can't cough up the money for tools. And are they hard to learn?
> 
> ...


The boxes are not messy.. I'm new at them If the mix is too thin you will know right quick! If it's too heavy your hamstrings will tell ya so..! I know where your coming from.. I've been pushing mud [email protected] since 85..I'm 43..Pushed my first box a month ago,,I was like SOB!!
That's all there is to It?? I still have a lot of self training to go ,,but I think I know some fellows that will help me out when needed.. 

I'm on a 247 board 2 story now..This 10'' box will knock at least 2 days off this job .I have a 7'' box on the way:thumbsup: ,, so the next home may go quicker ? Don't believe all the horror stories eastex.. I heard the same stories... 


,,,BUT ,,, that zooka thing does look scary ....lol!!


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> I'll guess you saved 2days with the machines?


:clap::clap:
:clap::clap:not a bad guess then?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

E.K Taper said:


> :clap::clap:
> :clap::clap:not a bad guess then?


Looks like you are the winner EK - We should have machinemud send you a case of Stella ! :thumbup:


----------

